#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  IIMT Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility Discussions

## Ajay_singh

*About* : The IIMT Group of colleges was founded in the year 1994. Since then the group has grown impressively and achieved exemplary recognition from corporate, academia, and professional circles. At IIMT we are committed to provide a value driven culture along with creating a professional environment. 

The IIMT as a group is large and diversified group and imparts knowledge in field of Engineering, Management, Medical Sciences, Hotel Management, Nursing, Education, Law etc. The IIMT group has more than 1200 highly qualified and experienced faculty members in their respective functional areas. IIMT boasts of having more than 18000 students in various courses in five campuses. 

The IIMT group has been dedicated towards providing quality professional education through well-accredited courses, seminars, conferences, guest lectures, Industrial visits and excellent academic facilities. At IIMT, we believe in all round development of students with strong foundation based on pillars of knowledge, intellect and values. The programs are structured to keep pace with the present dynamic and globalized scenario meeting the requirement of industry and education. We are dedicated to deliver excellence in our academic programs. 

The IIMT Group of colleges attracts students from all part of the country which is testimony to our experience and excellence in the field of professional studies. The IIMT Group has attained a highly respectable position amongst the best professional educational institutions in India.

*Branches & Intake :*

ME-120
EC-120
IT-120 
CS-120
 CE-90 
EN-90 
AEI-60
Queries are Welcome !!!





  Similar Threads: JPIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities MIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities RGEC, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion Vels University, Chennai 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility

----------

